# Adrenal saliva test, no go whilst on valium?



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

I take Valium for extreme anxiety as well as an anti depressant.

Im told the 24 hour saliva tests can be affected by benzos and anti depressants?

The test is very costly and I have no income, so Im wondering if its worth doing at all?

Im wanting to see if this is the cause my high RT3 with the ratio, im 7:20 with the RT3/FT3 ratio or whatever its called.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

Well that was a fast reply :sick0026:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I guess none of us really know the answer. Did you discuss it with your doctor?


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm sure it's not in your best interest to discontinue taking the valium or antidepressant for the sake of getting completely accurate saliva results. If I was in your shoes, I'd still opt to do the saliva test anyway. I think you'll still get a pretty good idea of how your cortisol levels are tracking at various parts of the day.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I would consider getting off the anti anxiety and depression meds if you been recently diagnosed with Hashimotos or Hraves. These diseases tend to cause a medical form of "anxiety and depression" and usually resolve when you get your thyroid levels balanced.

At least that was my Hashimotos experience for three years before getting diagnosed...


----------

